# "Bimmer" Pronunciation



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

JessicaJ said:


> Ah, I am coming VERY late to this thread. I searched for it, as my husband and I could not agree on how 'bimmer' should be pronounced, and here it was--already discussed in 2010.
> 
> But your quote, combined with some experience teaching spelling and phonics, caused me to think that perhaps I had something worthwhile to contribute. I somewhat agree with you, but I also feel 'bimmer' seems to make sense, as well. So here it is, for what it is worth:
> 
> ...


The Tex-Mex salesman at Dallas Precision Motors where I almost purchased a new 1971 BMW and instead walked away with a Fiat 124 Sports Coupe pronounced it BEEEMERRR. That was the first time I heard that term. Oh well, who cares!


----------



## stonex1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Once in a while, not often, but sometimes you might hear a Western Canadian[1] say "BMDub".
Just a short slang word for BMW.
Probably mostly because its quite common for people to talk about our junior hockey league named WHL (Western Hockey League), 
and a lot of folks just call it "The Dub" for short.

1. I guess you might hear some people in the North West US say that too since there a few cities up there that have teams in the WHL.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

How about we all go really authentic and just say :

Bayerische Motoren Werke 

Issue solved! N4S


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

Bayrische Motern Werke, agreed

Matter a fact if you wanna get technical, it's pronounced B-M-V (bee-um-vee)


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

need4speed said:


> How about we all go really authentic and just say :
> 
> Bayerische Motoren Werke
> 
> Issue solved! N4S


:thumbup:
Pronunciation of BMW AG in German


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

f30jojo said:


> Bayrische Motern Werke, agreed
> 
> Matter a fact if you wanna get technical, it's pronounced B-M-V (bee-um-vee)


Actually, in German, the B is pronounced as 'bay', M is the same as in English and W is pronounced as 'Vay' making it a 'Bay-M-Vay'.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Moe 92 (Dec 23, 2013)

^ OK, so we'll all compromise and go with Baymer henceforth?


----------



## John Davis (Sep 5, 2012)

gjwilson said:


> This is one of those oft-repeated internet stories that it seems plausible but is pretty much impossible to verify. The details are vague enough to have a sort of truthiness. But when exactly in the early 20th century were BSA's often racing BMW's. Probably not between 1914 to 1919 or between 1939 to 1945....
> 
> If you look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1949_Grand_Prix_motorcycle_racing_season there is no mention of BMW. The only race results I found were at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1954_Isle_of_Man_TT. Although both BMW and BSA are mentioned, they don't appear to be "competing".
> 
> ...


It sounds like the provenance of "bimmer" is dubious, which undermines its claim to sole authenticity.

I'm going with "beamer" in hopes that people will mistake my 3-series for a motorcycle.


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

Moe 92 said:


> ^ OK, so we'll all compromise and go with Baymer henceforth?


I personally like Beemer which is how most where I live in Canada refer to BMWs. To each his/her own, I guess.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## greybeard (Jan 21, 2014)

NoQuarter said:


> For me, I can't bring myself to say either - I say BMW


Yup, BMW for me to :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2013)

need4speed said:


> How about we all go really authentic and just say :
> 
> Bayerische Motoren Werke
> 
> Issue solved! N4S


Bayerische Motoren Werke ! :fruit: Bayerische Motoren Werke ! :fruit: Bayerische Motoren Werke ! :fruit:


----------



## greybeard (Jan 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Bayerische Motoren Werke ! :fruit: Bayerische Motoren Werke ! :fruit: Bayerische Motoren Werke ! :fruit:


Ok, that also works for me, if I thought I could correctly pronounce it :dunno:


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Isn't the reason for controversy on this the desire of people to use "beamer" or "beemer" even though they recongize others consider it to be wrong? The need for justification is consistent with knowing you're wrong. People can call their car what they want (my wife calls her's "button" (as in "pretty as a button) so mine has to be "BBB" or "button's big brother") but I don't see much hope for those of us who believe "bimmer" is correct to accept that we're really the one's that are incorrect. Wrong forum for that discussion, as has been mentioned.


----------



## flavius99 (Nov 18, 2013)

Some also say *Bom-Vay*


----------

